# Miitopia



## forestyne (Jun 23, 2017)

Anyone else looking forward to the Miitopia game?? I've played the demo, as it was released in Europe today and I've gotta say, it's pretty cool. It has similar features to Tomodachi Life (and _maybe_ even same-sex relationships???) with favourite foods and bonding with teamates. Just... the SpotPass Miis they placed into my game gave me a good laugh.



Spoiler: In-game screenshots of seething jealousy lmao


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 23, 2017)

Honestly no, it's not my kind of game.


----------



## KairiKeybasH (Jun 24, 2017)

If only this game has some control with the relationships.

'cause reasons.


----------



## Akira-chan (Jun 24, 2017)

im so hype for this game my dude


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 24, 2017)

KairiKeybasH said:


> If only this game has some control with the relationships.
> 
> 'cause reasons.



I agree 100% it took me literally FOREVER for my mii and my boyfriend's mii to get together, so much prodding from the other miis like seriously. If you can more easily nudge them in a direction I'd be down with that!


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 24, 2017)

No one is dating each other this time.. (only some background characters and the princess are.)
But whatever..I already know a lot of people are already misinterpreted this game already. 

Still can't wait for this game.
 also was watching a lot of Japanese gameplay of this game, so I seen a lot of spoilers.


----------



## KairiKeybasH (Jun 24, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I agree 100% it took me literally FOREVER for my mii and my boyfriend's mii to get together, so much prodding from the other miis like seriously. If you can more easily nudge them in a direction I'd be down with that!



Well i'm just saying 'cause i want to create two characters that are supposed to be siblings and that will look weird.
They're supposed to be called Keaton and Drake.



AccfSally said:


> also was watching a lot of Japanese gameplay of this game, so *I seen a lot of spoilers.*



I know more then I should XD 

Although i still find this super cute lol XD


----------



## unintentional (Jun 25, 2017)

Just finished the demo and I love it.  Just curious, how far does the "jealousy" go for those who have watched gameplay of the full game?  If it goes into full on romance territory, I really need to change my sister's mii.  You can PM me if you don't want to drop any spoilers!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 25, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> No one is dating each other this time.. (only some background characters and the princess are.)
> But whatever..I already know a lot of people are already misinterpreted this game already.
> 
> Still can't wait for this game.
> also was watching a lot of Japanese gameplay of this game, so I seen a lot of spoilers.



I was assuming it was like Tomodatchi due to OP's statement. Now that I've seen a bit more of it it looks fun, but not really up my ally.


----------



## kileycrossing (Jun 25, 2017)

Got the demo, kinda like it. Not my favorite, but i'm still considering getting it when it comes out.
*My mii is gonna start dating Bobby Hill. Just putting that out there.*


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 15, 2017)

Another demo was released, but it's just to cast a few miis to appear in three trailers.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 15, 2017)

The game is very nice, I made my little brother wear a Yoshi costume huehuehue.
It is a decent RPG, I just wonder if there is a way to control other Miis except yourself. Reminds me of Persona 3-4


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 15, 2017)

IcySetsuna said:


> The game is very nice, I made my little brother wear a Yoshi costume huehuehue.
> It is a decent RPG, I just wonder if there is a way to control other Miis except yourself. Reminds me of Persona 3-4



From all the spoilers I've seen, you can only control your own character..I think.


----------



## Joy (Jul 15, 2017)

I was honestly surprised about how much I loved the demo. I never bought Tomodachi Life (played the demo) because it didn't sit well with me and was a bit childish. However, I'm definitely looking forward to Miitopia!


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Jul 17, 2017)

I LOVE this game! I'm only able to have them demo (it's too expensive), but I just keep replaying the levels.


----------



## lumenue (Jul 18, 2017)

I think it'll be pretty cute!  I'm a big fan of Tomodachi Life, and I had sort of thought Nintendo would be abandoning the Mii-involved games for a while so this was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## WinteryGarnet (Jul 20, 2017)

I really look forward to this game! I loved Tomodachi Life, plus it's like an RPG which is even cooler. I have a lot of original characters from a fantasy series I'm writing, so it's cool to plop them into the game and watch them do things. I think it'll be really cool for those who like that kind of thing! The only thing I wish was different is the time wasted with them just walking XD


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 20, 2017)

Vinny made me interrsted. I wonder what would Gordon Ramsay cook for Sponge...


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jul 27, 2017)

The demo is really weird, but also kind of funny. I'm not sure how I feel about it. The enemies creep me out though.


----------



## Cress (Jul 27, 2017)

This is the first game that I've ever pre-downloaded because I don't want to go out in public and buy this game on the day I releases since I'll look like a dork so now I'm just finding ways to pass the 3 hours left until it goes live.
I wasn't even planning on getting this game before playing the demo, but wow it's really fun! I've wanted to see Miis used in a game like this for a while, so I'm glad Ninty is finally doing it.

For the demo, I had lars708, Tanukki (his username was also Jet, Taiko, and some other names that I forgot. smh stop changing ur name), and Bahamut as my party members, and we all had Splatoon outfits on because why not lol. Later I'll add some of my irl friends, and some of the Zeldas (*BAN•ZELDA*) to my party; and maybe some more TBT members if I feel like it.


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Jul 28, 2017)

The fact that I can see this glorious face over and over makes this game so worth it. I'm getting several pairing fulfilled, and it's hilarious.

Also m character's abilities are hilariously OP.


----------



## Chelinka (Jul 28, 2017)

Is this game worth getting?


----------



## alesha (Jul 28, 2017)

To be honest, I don't know if I'll actually get it; I can't even get into Tomodachi Life anymore.
I'll watch some walkthroughs or gameplays and then decide.


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Aug 8, 2017)

I made Nicholas Cage as the Demon Lord. It's so funny hearing my brother's impression of him! I made myself the mage, my stuffed octopus a warrior, two youtubers as a pop star and chef, and my brother as the great sage. 



WinteryGarnet said:


> I really look forward to this game! I loved Tomodachi Life, plus it's like an RPG which is even cooler. I have a lot of original characters from a fantasy series I'm writing, so it's cool to plop them into the game and watch them do things. I think it'll be really cool for those who like that kind of thing! The only thing I wish was different is the time wasted with them just walking XD



you can speed up the walking by holding down B.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 8, 2017)

This game is really cute and kind of addictive but way too easy. I use the auto-battle feature and very rarely does a party member die. I just skip through every battle because they're easy as hell and my miis do all the work anyway.


----------



## Cress (Aug 9, 2017)

Licorice said:


> This game is really cute and kind of addictive but way too easy. I use the auto-battle feature and very rarely does a party member die. I just skip through every battle because they're easy as hell and my miis do all the work anyway.



You aren't that far into the game I'm guessing. Worlds 1 and 2 are a joke, world 3 throws some tricky stuff at you, but it's still manageable. World 4 and beyond, you WILL have deaths, even if you overlevel.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 11, 2017)

Cress said:


> You aren't that far into the game I'm guessing. Worlds 1 and 2 are a joke, world 3 throws some tricky stuff at you, but it's still manageable. World 4 and beyond, you WILL have deaths, even if you overlevel.



Idk i'm at the part where you have a dragon and are doing missions to get into the new overlods tower.


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Aug 11, 2017)

Fiends. 'Nuff said.


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 12, 2017)

Ugh, these things!


----------



## Strawberryllama (Aug 15, 2017)

Honestly I love the game but I'm getting bored of it because it's so repetitive and uninteractive. Usually that doesn't bother me but for some reason it does  in this game.


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 18, 2017)

Anyone know how far into the story I'm in? I just got to the part where I need to calm tracer and trunkulus (yes that's his name) with a apple because princess Mercy is getting fought over. Anything would be nice ( and yes I JUST HAD TO name drop everyone in the love.. funnle? PS King is junkrat gotta drop that too)


----------



## Cress (Aug 18, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> Anyone know how far into the story I'm in? I just got to the part where I need to calm tracer and trunkulus (yes that's his name) with a apple because princess Mercy is getting fought over. Anything would be nice ( and yes I JUST HAD TO name drop everyone in the love.. funnle? PS King is junkrat gotta drop that too)



Oh you've barely even started the story. There's PLENTY more ahead.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Aug 23, 2017)

Yea Just bought this game :-D


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 28, 2017)

Question, for those who have beat the story mode:



Spoiler



Are any of you having trouble viewing the highlights? Like the game seems to crash on the highlight 'The birth of the Darker Lord' whenever I try to look at it sometimes.


----------



## goro (Aug 28, 2017)

i just got the casting call, i might buy it on the 10th along with persona q and monster hunter stories

update: oh geez i really want this now...


----------



## Cress (Aug 28, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> Question, for those who have beat the story mode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just watched it and my game was fine.
Do you have a physical or digital copy? Mine's digital.


----------



## Mash (Aug 28, 2017)

Is it worth it?  like how long would it take to beat story mode?  I kinda want it, but if it's not worth it do I really want it?  I tend to play my 2ds ALL THE TIME, so yeah.


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 28, 2017)

Mash said:


> Is it worth it?  like how long would it take to beat story mode?  I kinda want it, but if it's not worth it do I really want it?  I tend to play my 2ds ALL THE TIME, so yeah.



I think it's totally worth idk if I'm close to finishing it but it's also longggggg so you won't have to worry about beating it in one day one week etc


----------



## GhulehGirl (Aug 28, 2017)

I can honestly say Miitopia is a very fun game indeed.


----------



## AccfSally (Aug 28, 2017)

Cress said:


> I just watched it and my game was fine.
> Do you have a physical or digital copy? Mine's digital.



I have the physical copy.


----------



## goro (Aug 30, 2017)

i'm downloading my digital copy right now!


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 3, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> Question, for those who have beat the story mode:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. My copy is physical and have problems with watching that scene and another one.


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 4, 2017)

Speaking of that glitch, I had a really weird one on that same highlight on Saturday

Picture contain a spoiler.


Spoiler






It turned into a HP banana (the game crashed after this), I looked at the highlight again and it was ok today. I hope Nintendo makes a patch or something.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Sep 4, 2017)

I haven't got the actual game yet but I've played the demo and I would 100% say the game is worth getting. The battles are easy and you don't need to do anything to win really but everything else is amazing. The faces you can make are fun, the storyline is cheesy but good, the abilities you can have are fun. There's not just class abilities, but personality abilities and friendship abilities and it makes the battles entertaining to watch, no matter how easy they are. The clothes are fun to collect and the classes are great too, you've got your classic RPG classes but also chefs, pop stars, cats... All in all it's a great game, I would definitely recommend it and I can't wait to get my own full version of it.


----------

